# Halloween Costume



## BigDyl (Sep 24, 2005)

So, theres a Halloween Costume Party im going to, and I had an idea for an original costume.  Or maybe its not.  Anyway, I thought it was cool.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Donnie-Darko-FR...yZ60361QQssPageNameZWD10VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hopefully Viope doesnt get jealous or anything.

And for my second choice, I like this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Donnie-Darko-Sk...548069542QQcategoryZ60346QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


As you can see I'm sticking with a certain theme...


----------



## Shae (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm wearing my Halloween costume on the night!


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

How old are you ? I stoped at like age 8 or 9.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> So, theres a Halloween Costume Party im going to, and I had an idea for an original costume. Or maybe its not. Anyway, I thought it was cool.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Donnie-Darko-FRANK-Halloween-MASK-Bunny-Rabbit-costume_W0QQitemZ7547678995QQcategoryZ60361QQssPageNameZWD10VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


 
Gay...  No one will know what it is -


----------



## Rich46yo (Sep 25, 2005)

Im going to do the Roman thing. "Rome" on HBO sundays has reminded me I was born 20 centuries to late.........Uncle Rich........


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> How old are you ? I stoped at like age 8 or 9.


Adults celebrate it differently, we actually don't go house to house anymore and if we do we use kids as an excuse.

It's more of a party thing.


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm just saying...dressing up and whatnot...I don't mess with that kind of stuff unless I want to dress like a bum, so I go through my closet looking for old clothes.Then i rip out of them like the hulkster hulk hogan!I thin k dressin up every year is sorta childish tho


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 25, 2005)

Free Breathalyzer Test


----------



## Chain Link (Sep 25, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> Free Breathalyzer Test


Proof that good costumes do exist


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 25, 2005)

John H.'s personal favorite:


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

GAY^ im gonna beat that pic with my bum pic lemme dress up!


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 25, 2005)

I dont know what to be.


How about:


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 25, 2005)

when is halloween?

31st of October?


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 25, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> when is halloween?
> 
> 31st of October?


----------



## Chain Link (Sep 25, 2005)

Sometimes halloween is worthwhile.





Other times.. Akwards.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> John H.'s personal favorite:


What would happen if someone came for treats to his house dressed like that?


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/9042/bums0097vt.jpg http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/4858/bums0088lf.jpg http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/1563/bums0070fx.jpg http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/1438/bums0060df.jpg http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/4551/bums0051ef.jpg http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/201/bums0045nn.jpg http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/7017/bums0039ae.jpg http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/1028/bums0025rw.jpg http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/8855/bums0016si.jpg thats me


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

i guees i shut everyone up


----------



## Chain Link (Sep 25, 2005)

They're still checking out the hotness of the chick in the first pic of mine


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

I knew i would win


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2005)

OY VAY -


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

HUH ? ela vasqulae elpodreiy esse


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)

''I look sexy don't I"






" Yo, look  at these rims"






"Hey John H., I looked but I can't find the puppy you saiid was in the truck"






"I'm on top of the world"


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I dont know what to be


 
 

Don't get a costume...

You are too unimaginative -


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

I dont speek spanish talk  !


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> i guees i shut everyone up


Yes you did, you impress me.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Yes you did, you impress me.


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

Mino lee that is funnybut that isnt our everyday vehicle .we drive a 1998 chevy tahoe not a 1974 gmc picup


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I dont know what to be.
> 
> 
> How about:


just go with the penis costume you dick.


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

Dang i was hot . in both ways I was hot like sizzlin in both ways


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


Yo, he just pwned us. That ain't right yo.


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

i had the best (humps) they dont got the smiley hump


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> Dang i was hot . in both ways I was hot like sizzlin in both ways


You go both ways?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)

Dude, the only pecker you should play with is your own.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 25, 2005)

I could go as this guy...


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

nope i hate gays a lot .i would never be gay


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

mino take a pic holdin up 3 fingers then post it so we know you are a girl


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I could go as this guy...


So all you would need are the glasses then? Looks like your good to go.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> mino take a pic holdin up 3 fingers then post it so we know you are a girl


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

no im for real do one hand on head then one hand on bely standin on one foot


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)

All this while I use my penis as a tripod?


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

do it ! im for real mister mis he she of iron mag


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

hurry up mis ? mister it thang


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

you cant google this one hahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahhaha


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

hurry up dangit


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE's year book picture:


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> you cant google this one hahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahhaha


I am at work, I have no camera here.


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

http://www.etrom.it/13. ugly/pix/a06.JPG bigdyl's favorite date of all time


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE's family photo Album, pwned!

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/family.html


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

mino you at home yet?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> mino you at home yet?


Now I am. 
Do you really think I am going to post a picture of myself?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2005)

Kefe has to go to the dinner table now...

His mom's cooking meatloaf -


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

You are a nevver ending homo


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2005)

Awwww..

Did you miss out on the Sponge Cake??? -


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

I wasnt talkin about you, you dummy i am talkin about mister lee the homo and hobo.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Sep 25, 2005)

Monkey man has to eat now

His real name is monkey mom.


----------



## AnnaDTX (Sep 25, 2005)

like anyone cares but i was thinking about this since i wear frames . . . http://www.buycostumes.com/ProductD...PCatID=adultcostumes&ccatid=adultsexycostumes

and i can carry a briefcase with all sorts of adult items.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> I wasnt talkin about you, you dummy i am talkin about mister lee the homo and hobo.


Listen Kid...

Stay at home and watch what you say...
The world is a big scary place that will chew you up and spit you out.

You really don't have any understanding of the way anything works.

My girlfriends son is your age, and he has his head firmly up his ass...

You all do! (Teenagers)

Watch the comments, or you might be sorry some day.
The person who you least expect, to snap and stab or shoot you, just might -  

Now, go get that Sponge Cake, and enjoy it -


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> like anyone cares but i was thinking about this since i wear frames . . . http://www.buycostumes.com/ProductD...PCatID=adultcostumes&ccatid=adultsexycostumes
> 
> and i can carry a briefcase with all sorts of adult items.


Where's the party. Take pics please.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> You are a nevver ending homo


And your a future homo.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2005)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> like anyone cares but i was thinking about this since i wear frames . . . http://www.buycostumes.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=12458&PCatID=adultcostumes&ccatid=adultsexycostumes
> 
> and i can carry a briefcase with all sorts of adult items.


 See, the costume is one thing...
But, you are being creative and accessorizing on that.. -  
Do you have a suit jacket to wear over it??


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 25, 2005)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> like anyone cares but i was thinking about this since i wear frames . . . http://www.buycostumes.com/ProductD...PCatID=adultcostumes&ccatid=adultsexycostumes
> 
> and i can carry a briefcase with all sorts of adult items.




I care!


----------



## MyK (Sep 25, 2005)

heres a pic of min0 lee:


----------



## MyK (Sep 25, 2005)

just so you know, thats not a big bush!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)

What is that on her chest?


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

them straples braws that are like enhanserz too


----------



## AnnaDTX (Sep 25, 2005)

that chick has a good body, no muscles but still looking good


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

And i will never be gay I hate gays so much i would make one handicap if one wauz cumin on to me


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> And i will never be gay I hate gays so much i would make one handicap if one wauz cumin on to me


Your first boss is going to be gay...

And you won't be able to quit -


----------



## MyK (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> And i will never be gay I hate gays so much i would make one handicap if one wauz cumin on to me



do you often think about gays cuming on you???


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

no i dont and i hate my teacher he is very gay


----------



## MyK (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> no i dont and i hate my teacher he is very gay



do you think about your gay teacher cumming on you?


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah He Says I Am One Of His Britest Studendts He Need To Go Do East To Marcus


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Your first boss is going to be gay...
> 
> And you won't be able to quit -


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> do you think about your gay teacher cumming on you?


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

we went from haloween costumes to gay teachers


----------



## MyK (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> Yeah He Says I Am One Of His Britest Studendts He Need To Go Do East To Marcus



you should ask him how the greeks used to train there warriors in the ancient days!


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

nope


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

i try not to talk to him


----------



## MyK (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> i try not to talk to him



do you look at his ass when hes writing on the chalk board?


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

We dont have chalk boards and no i dont


----------



## MyK (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> We dont have chalk boards and no i dont


you've never sneaked a peek??????????


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

Shutup!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> Shutup!


That's a yes! -


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)

Looks like he's  gonna crack.


----------



## MyK (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> Shutup!




if you ever get an erection in his class, its because you subconscious is picking up on his sexual fantasies of you!


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

shut up!!1! Fags are gay...Boo at gay people!   Boo at my faggot teacher. I'm not gay.


----------



## MyK (Sep 25, 2005)

and you like it!


----------



## MyK (Sep 25, 2005)

fags are gay???????


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

look i hate gay people a lot and i am not gay


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> fags are gay???????


 Oh Wow!?!?

So which one is kefe? -


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

msn messenger    MyK says:
                                      Im gay but Kefe is not


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

im not gay man


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> look i hate gay people a lot and i am not gay


You are sooooooooooo gay! -


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

i am not playin around i am not gay


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

ask imwithstupid26


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2005)

You are young so your gayness hasn't had a chance to fully mature..

You are in the developmental stage called DENIAL  It's that simple


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

man just shut up your gettin on my nerves im gonna hit my self on a door now


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

I just did it and I didn't feel it.


----------



## MyK (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> msn messenger    MyK says:
> Im gay but Kefe is not



ha    ha  ha, thats a good one!

ill ask imwithstupid, are you friends with imwithstupid?

seriously, if you ever get an erection in his class, its becuaes the gayness is building up inside you, and you want your cock in your teachers ass!


----------



## MyK (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> man just shut up your gettin on my nerves im gonna hit my self on a door now





			
				KEFE said:
			
		

> I just did it and I didn't feel it.



OMG!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> man just shut up your gettin on my nerves im gonna hit my self on a door now


See that's self deprication...  A form of denial

You are gay bashing...  Yourself -


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

shut up man


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

nice qwote in your sig


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

why dont you understand im not gay ok goooooooooooooooooooooooooood now shut he fagets up


----------



## MyK (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> nice qwote in your sig



quit hitting on me Im not gay like you!


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

man just shut up


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> why dont you understand im not gay ok goooooooooooooooooooooooooood now shut he fagets up


Your the one who's in love with his gay teacher!!!.. 

I have a girlfriend, and made love to her only hours ago...

And liked it!


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

resume your anal licking faget!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2005)

Your teacher probably isn't even gay...

That's probably some adolescent fantasy you concocted -  

You like him (gay) and you wish he would understand your homosexuality
because you are lonely in your rural gay world -


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

every one in the school thinks he is gay


----------



## MyK (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> every one in the school thinks he is gay



you talk about your gay teacher more than other people talk about their girlfriends, I think your infatuated with him!!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)

Do they also think your gay?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)

Is he good looking kefe?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> every one in the school thinks he is gay


So you fall right in line with the sheeply masses, and deny your feelings

That's why you are so angry -


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

y dont you beileive me i am not gay!


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

im 69(not gay) im not 96(gay)


----------



## MyK (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> im 69(not gay) im not 96(gay)



your 69 yrs old and your still in school!!! wow!


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

shut up im 12


----------



## MyK (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> shut up im 12



oh, OK, now I see why your to old for haloween


----------



## MyK (Sep 25, 2005)

you probably dont believe in santa clause either


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> shut up im 12


Lier, you told me you were older.


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

no i dint tell me how old i said i was


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> no i dint tell me how old i said i was


You have to tell yourself how old you are?


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

i am 12 ok august 24 1993


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> oh, OK, now I see why your to old for haloween


Too old for Halloween???

Hell, the first time I made out with two chicks,
was at a Halloween party when I was 16   



Halloween is also great if you can have sex with a woman,
and not let her find out who you are -


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 25, 2005)

Min0, youre good at finding random pictures.  I've googled it in every way I can, but I have come up short.  I'm looking for a picture of Jim Carey in Dumb and Dumber during the scene when he's sleeping/dreaming behind the wheel and is at Mary Swanson's house and putting on a show.  That christmas sweater... I don't really know how else to describe it, but I have a Homecoming dance this weekend, and I want to get a picture so I can emulate that costume for it. 

 Thanks


----------



## MyK (Sep 25, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Too old for Halloween???
> 
> Hell, the first time I made out with two chicks,
> was at a Halloween party when I was 16
> ...



he said he was to old, not me! I will be out on halloween dressed as a......


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 25, 2005)

by the way, anyone can help, ha.  feel free.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## MyK (Sep 25, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks Min0.


----------



## MyK (Sep 25, 2005)

he's gonna hit himself off the door again!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)

Is that it?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Is that it?


NO, but check out these costumes


----------



## KEFE (Sep 25, 2005)

Very funny queer pictures, everyone. Ha ha, I laugh. Now will you all shut up about me?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> Very funny queer pictures, everyone. Ha ha, I laugh. Now will you all shut up about me?


OK, I am going to find a muscle man to put you into it this time


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 25, 2005)

it's not that picture, but thanks for the help.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)

How does it look like?


----------



## KEFE (Sep 26, 2005)

how do you put my head on the right ther pictures ?i dont find it that you are bieng mean any more?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 26, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> How does it look like?


He's wearing a turtleneck and possibly throwing popcorn in his own face
or lighting a fart


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 26, 2005)

Getting close...




http://www.80stees.com/images/products/Dumb_Dumber_fart_t-shirts.jpg


----------



## KEFE (Sep 26, 2005)

[/URL]  min0 lee in her prime!


----------



## KEFE (Sep 26, 2005)

its not fageting big enough


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 26, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Getting close...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's funny, I can't seem to find that picture.
What I want to do is somehow grab his image from a DVD copy it and paste.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 26, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> He's funny, I can't seem to find that picture.
> What I want to do is somehow grab his image from a DVD copy it and paste.


You cant find a pic of him in that outfit at all???

I did a search on fart lighting to find that


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 26, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> [/URL]  min0 lee in her prime!



Not bad for a beginner, what you want to do first is have the two images skin color match. You can do different shapes and colors but you would need to have a program like Adobe photoshop or Paint shop pro.

Sorry if I came out mean to you Kefe, just having fun with you. Your funny.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 26, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Not bad for a beginner, what you want to do first is have the two images skin color match. You can do different shapes and colors but you would need to have a program like Adobe photoshop or Paint shop pro.
> 
> Sorry if I came out mean to you Kefe, just having fun with you. Your funny.


 You're just being a bitch...or was that a bastard...uhhhhh...maybe a bastich?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 26, 2005)

bastich...hmmm, does that mean you will update your dictionary?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 26, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> bastich...hmmm, does that mean you will update your dictionary?


 Nah, it's not a racial slur.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 26, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Nah, it's not a racial slur.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 26, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Getting close...


 oh wow, good find.  Thanks for that.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 29, 2006)

Remix!!!


----------



## mike456 (Oct 29, 2006)

I am going to get dressed as tyrone biggums


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm going as Rick James.....biatch!


----------

